# water sprayer/needs improvments



## haunt on virginia (Feb 5, 2011)

Watersprayer prop, i built in about 15 minutes, just a test, never built one before, thought it would be fun, sorry about the messy basement, that's my prop building are 

any advice on making better?


----------



## haunt on virginia (Feb 5, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r70GBNDw5g&feature=channel_video_title*

this is the link


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

It seems pretty good. Where will it be placed and how close to the people?


----------



## haunt on virginia (Feb 5, 2011)

it will be places underneath a table saw victim, the whole idea is that i will have a body being pushed legs first into a spinning table saw, then the lever will be depresed when he reaches the end, im think about 3-4 feet away, i can always move the hose, that do you think
?


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Your hose is very long. The longer the hose the more distance it has to travel. Invest in some quick connects and a real chack valve. Get rid of that barb connection. Why not have it roll over a push button instead of that pull trigger. Check mine out:

The hose is 1/4 5 feet
The water hose is 1/8 3 feet















Hope this helps


----------



## haunt on virginia (Feb 5, 2011)

i dont thing you understand why i have the roller valve, an actor will NOT be triggering it.
the hose is also very long, because it may be far away from the PROP that is triggering it, *(like i said, it is hard to explain, ill putt up a finished video to explain)

i also have mannnny quick connects, i got 40-50 in bulk, for very cheap,
thanks alot for your help though, i will rethink my design, and incorporate a few new ideas


----------



## haunt on virginia (Feb 5, 2011)

do you recomend any places to buy check valves ?

thanks


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

It's not the air hose that is to long, it is the water hose. Keep it as close to the prop as possible. Check valves can be bought here:

http://www.frightprops.com/pneumati...-valves-with-push-on-in-line-check-valve.html










I do have some but they are 1/4 to 1/4 hose. You can PM me if you would like to get one. I can ship you one for the same price shipping included.


----------



## haunt on virginia (Feb 5, 2011)

oh ok, thankslot  ill think about it


----------

